# The Spurs. This is getting ridiculous



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

How many times can they blow a forth quarter lead and expect to win another NBA Title. Right now I would rather see Dallas come back and win the series because the Spurs are driving me nuts.
I really don't care who wins the West as long as they come out and beat the Nets.
I never thought I would say this but I wish the Lakers were still in it. At least you knew how it would end with them.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

I hope Dallas wins the series. :yes:


----------



## SpursDuncanMVP1421 (Apr 24, 2003)

*6* is the Spurs' magic number!

It took them 6 games to beat Phoenix and the Lakers! And, it will take them 6 games to beat the Mavs. Enuff said.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

6 maybe their magic number, but they don't need to let the Mavs take it to game 7 because:
1. Dirk could be back. 
2. Spurs' young back can't handle a 4th quarter in a game 5, let alone a game 7
3. Mavs play good basketball when their back is against the wall


----------



## CrossinUOvr03 (May 23, 2003)

The Spurs just like the killer instinct that championship teams in the past always had to just finish teams off. The Nets have it right now, but they're not as deep talent-wise as the Spurs. But, the Nets oughta give the Spurs they're best run yet if they can make it to the Finals.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

yea, it is getting ridiculous...

but its often overlooked that theyre probably the only team in history that has gotten up by 15+ points in nearly every game this playoffs. That in itself proves they are a really great team.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

No, the Spurs HAVE to win, because I bet 20 bucks on them.


----------



## SpursDuncanMVP1421 (Apr 24, 2003)

What did I tell ya, boys? *6* was their magic number!


Thank you, Steve Kerr.

The other day, I was listenin to FOX Sports Radio, and, they were sayin, "Why doesn't Popovich use his veterans like Kerr and Willis?"


I woulda used Kerr in Game 5, no joke...



GO SPURS GO! CYA AT FATSO'S!


----------

